# Stihl 064 vs 460,(make mine an 064 please)



## MOE (Mar 9, 2008)

After reading some of the 064 threads recently, I decided to do a crude comparison with my 064 and 460. We'll start with power. The 064 certainly has more grunt. In small wood, I don't think you'd notice the difference. In bigger wood,(20" plus) the 064 really shines. It has noticeably more power in the cut. I wieghed the power heads on my hanging scale. The 460 was appx 1/2 full of fuel and oil. It came in at 16 lbs even. The 064 was near full of fuel and oil. It came in at 17.5 lbs. I'm going to say with fuel differences, the 064 is about 1 lb heavier. In my hands, I really can't tell the wieght difference. The ergonomics are about the same. I realize this is a crude comparison and they are both great saws. If I had to choose one, it would be the 064.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 9, 2008)

You are comparing a 90cc saw to a 76 cc saw, no wonder the 064 wins


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Mar 9, 2008)

Well.... the 064 has more cc's so i would hope that it would have more grunt.. i know their numbers (46 64) look simalar but they are different...
Next can you compare a 009 and a 090


----------



## 046 (Mar 9, 2008)

ya.. but weigh difference is sooo close. it really is more valid than you think. 

064 has one of the highest power to weight ration for big saws!!

got both and it's a toss up on which one I'll pick. running 20in bar for 046 and 24in bar on 064. both saws rips thru wood... when I want to really go fast, 064 comes out. 



HUSKYMAN said:


> You are comparing a 90cc saw to a 76 cc saw, no wonder the 064 wins


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Mar 9, 2008)

Both saws have a 52mm bore but the 046 has a 36mm stroke while the 064 has a 40mm.
this is 84.9cc vs 76.5cc


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow a bunch of smarta$$es here tonight . They aren't that far off in displacement roughly 77 cc's vs 85 cc's. The 064 and 46 have the same 52 mm bore, but the 064 has a longer stroke. Weight wise I doubt they are too far off.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 9, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> You are comparing a 90cc saw to a 76 cc saw, no wonder the 064 wins



Try an 85 cc saw to a 76 cc saw...


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 9, 2008)

Nobody's pulled the 066 bully pulpit on the 064 yet?


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 9, 2008)

Mad Professor said:


> Nobody's pulled the 066 bully pulpit on the 064 yet?



Explain?


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Mar 9, 2008)

But price... A new ms460 is (DSRP) with 20" $820
New ms 650 is $920

Yes i'll take it for $100 more...

(believe it or not, i am agreeing with MOE)


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought the 064 was the same size as the 660 roughly. Oh well


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 9, 2008)

Sawdustmaker said:


> But price... A new ms460 is (DSRP) with 20" $820
> New ms 650 is $920
> 
> Yes i'll take it for $100 more...
> ...



Your one of the few that would buy a 650...if your going to spend the $920 MSRP then spend another $100 for the 660. The 650 has been a major stihl marketing flop imo and its sales numbers prove it. If your looking at used saws an 064 is a great performing saw and can usually be had for less than a good 046 or 460. However it is often overlooked and doesn't get mentioned often.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 10, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Explain?



064/065/660...


Very much similar too the last is bigger and more GRUNT. No slight on the other STIHLs.........the 064 is an eariler but GREAT model, 066 is a good model that wonders about it's place in STIHILS lineups (e.g.) the 065.......


----------



## greenmm (Mar 10, 2008)

wouldn't buy a 650? How about at a price of 799.00 They were/are a flop, but wait til you see the new prices!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 10, 2008)

064's were a few hundred less than the 66, yet there would be 30 66's for every 064 I see. In fact I only know one person whose brought one and he thinks trailers are superior to chippers and that tirfers are to expensive to be worth getting. Id rather have the 46 or 66, why mess with Ms inbetween?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 10, 2008)

Sawdustmaker said:


> But price... A new ms460 is (DSRP) with 20" $820
> New ms 650 is $920
> 
> Yes i'll take it for $100 more...
> ...



The 650 is on the 066/660 case, and heavier than the 064.......


----------



## paladin (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 064 (stock) and a 046 mag dp (stock) and I really dont notice alot of difference in the weight and the power of them. I owned the 064 first used so may be the 064 dosent have the power of new, but I bought the o46 new.


----------



## 046 (Mar 10, 2008)

power to weight ratio... 064 is the lightest big saw you can haul up a tree. 

wouldn't even consider buying a MS 650. why get a saw that essentially weights same as 660, with less power. 

most folks are not aware of 064's potential. so prices are considerably less for used 064 vs 066. 



TimberMcPherson said:


> pers and that tirfers are to expensive to be worth getting. Id rather064's were a few hundred less than the 66, yet there would be 30 66's for every 064 I see. In fact I only know one person whose brought one and he thinks trailers are superior to chip have the 46 or 66, why mess with Ms inbetween?


----------



## steelhead kid (Mar 10, 2008)

*The reason for this post was?......*

This post made me think about something. 
Is there a situation were a smaller saw can out cut a higher CC saw?
Bar length, tree size, etc. 

We all know weight can contribute to fatigue, and decrease transition between cuts. (Larger sawFuel economy too). But other than that why wouldn't you want more power?


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Mar 10, 2008)

steelhead kid said:


> This post made me think about something.
> Is there a situation were a smaller saw can out cut a higher CC saw?
> Bar length, tree size, etc.
> 
> We all know weight can contribute to fatigue, and decrease transition between cuts. (Larger sawFuel economy too). But other than that why wouldn't you want more power?



Pandora's box alert!! opcorn:


----------



## jesus lord (Feb 3, 2011)

*460 064 066 ms660*

Well this thred may be aging like myself but its fascinating topic and good to stumble on during a related search.Used an 046 which for the physical size was a proper little trooper , keeping its head up cutting next to a Husqy 395 in bluegum. Then came an MS660 which I noted after an hour a bloody grunty cutter and no award for seeing why its the current choice of so many professional forestry personell worldwide today.So I bought myself an 066,it was cheap , old , and could be repaired with a mix of old and new parts MS660.I've seen written quotes of minute changes in some components ,one of which is the ports and so slight you need a micrometer to read the shift.Apparently amounts to half a horse? BUT now I have bought an 064 which has almost 66 power and almost only the weight of th 460.certainly a bit smaller than the 66.As I tried one & was so impressed ,one had to join my collection.Thers a bunch of technical plus to the last purchase that I'm itchin to have a belt at. Tryin 660BB pis.cyl.??Any warnings in that?


----------



## Isna (Feb 6, 2011)

How about a 046 BB vs a 064? I am about to put a 046BB P&C on a 044, with a modded muffler, and wonder how it compares to a stock 064. Anybody tried yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 6, 2011)

Isna said:


> How about a 046 BB vs a 064? I am about to put a 046BB P&C on a 044, with a modded muffler, and wonder how it compares to a stock 064. Anybody tried yet?


 
Make the comparison fair, and put a 99cc 066BB topend on the 064 You won't go wrong with either saw. I love the 046.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would buy (and am trying to buy) a 650. if you can snag a 650 cheap which they ussually are you can throw a 660 topend on it or even a BB top end and have a screamer cheap.


----------



## jesus lord (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi blsnelling ,you made a comment here about no regrets fitting a BB660 kit to the 064. I have almost got the bits here and I notice you have snellerized saws on your monnica next to the post above , so it seems you may be someone worth listening to about these matters?? Have you had an experience with these hotted up like so? What areas should I pay attention to before running this conversion? Hope you have some usefull advice you'll pass on !!?Please?


----------



## 046 (Feb 8, 2011)

get into forum tools ... dig into threads started by brad (blsnelling) 
you will find a wealth of info already posted ... 



jesus lord said:


> Hi blsnelling ,you made a comment here about no regrets fitting a BB660 kit to the 064. I have almost got the bits here and I notice you have snellerized saws on your monnica next to the post above , so it seems you may be someone worth listening to about these matters?? Have you had an experience with these hotted up like so? What areas should I pay attention to before running this conversion? Hope you have some usefull advice you'll pass on !!?Please?


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 8, 2011)

jesus lord said:


> Hi blsnelling ,you made a comment here about no regrets fitting a BB660 kit to the 064. I have almost got the bits here and I notice you have snellerized saws on your monnica next to the post above , so it seems you may be someone worth listening to about these matters?? Have you had an experience with these hotted up like so? What areas should I pay attention to before running this conversion? Hope you have some usefull advice you'll pass on !!?Please?


 
I could be wrong but this pic looks like a 66 to me.


----------



## splitpost (Feb 8, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> I could be wrong but this pic looks like a 66 to me.


 
:agree2:looks like a late 066 or even a 660,rounded plastics and recoil starter


----------



## jesus lord (Feb 9, 2011)

*Make mine an 064(066?)*

well The pic was off the ad I bought it from an auction house online. It arrived today and I cant read the worn numbers but there is definitely no 4 where the 4(064) should be and the covers virtually identical to my MS660 .tank looks the same.so I'll look into this as you may be correct.I'm still not certain why they would call a 66 an 064 nor how the buyer could make a mistake like that? They are usually checked by a stihl dealer for condition I believe.Mind you they said it runs rough which it did, i found the plug has no nipple scrrewed on it so it may be fine? Wanted the 064 though,might just weigh it.See what i got sold .Thanks for the direct on snelling.Cheers::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jay_d (Mar 5, 2011)

keep in mind guys, that stihl sold a ms 640 over seas that looks just like a ms650/660. 

food for thought, all the plastics and gas tank from a 660 will fit a 064, so they could have swapped it out too.


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 5, 2011)

jesus lord said:


> well The pic was off the ad I bought it from an auction house online. It arrived today and I cant read the worn numbers but there is definitely no 4 where the 4(064) should be and the covers virtually identical to my MS660 .tank looks the same.so I'll look into this as you may be correct.I'm still not certain why they would call a 66 an 064 nor how the buyer could make a mistake like that? They are usually checked by a stihl dealer for condition I believe.Mind you they said it runs rough which it did, i found the plug has no nipple scrrewed on it so it may be fine? Wanted the 064 though,might just weigh it.See what i got sold .Thanks for the direct on snelling.Cheers::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:




JL, if you're still around, which saw did they sell you? I wouldn't complain if I received a 066 for the price of a 064 :msp_biggrin:.


----------



## Tian (May 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking at a second hand Stihl 064 going for £400 ($580). Is this a good price for one? I want something with enough grunt for a modest Alaskan mill set up. Would this be an appropriate saw?

Thanks
Tian


----------



## 046 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at a second hand Stihl 064 going for £400 ($580). Is this a good price for one? I want something with enough grunt for a modest Alaskan mill set up. Would this be an appropriate saw?
> 
> ...



you could do it but 064 would be marginal for an Alaskan mill 
this is where an old 084 or larger would be much better


----------

